# CC IWB holster recommendations



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a decent IWB holster for a full size beretta storm? Any input is appreciated.


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

I have an old faitful hybrid for my xds. Love it, carry all day in the heat and no issues. Had it for about two years. I forget im carrying it. They sell kits that you can put together yourself for some good savings.

Alien gear holsters are identical to old faithful and really cheap too. Lifetime warranty on them.

Both are like crossbreed holsters but a third the price.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

I just picked up an Alien Gear IWB for my Storm sub. I was skeptical at first, given that their prices are so low, but it's a really well made holster. Haven't had a chance to wear it enough yet to say it's a great holster, but they're definitely worth taking a look.


----------



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a Galco "King Tuck" IWB. Most comfortable IWB I've ever tried
I hear good things about Alien Gear But I'm told their wait times are long and customer service is hit and miss


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I've got an Alien Gear for my Glock 36. It's not bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

phil c said:


> I have a Galco "King Tuck" IWB. Most comfortable IWB I've ever tried
> I hear good things about Alien Gear But I'm told their wait times are long and customer service is hit and miss


I heard that they had long wait times, but mine arrived about 10 days after ordering. I've not dealt with the customer service.


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

*Vers-Carry*

I use a versa-carry with my shield. Its a very simple but yet genius design in my opinion. The only thing in your waist band is the weapon. :thumbup:


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Check out Hybrid Carry Systems. He's a local guy out of Jay. He's working on one for my XDs right now.

https://www.facebook.com/hybridcarry?fref=ts


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I've used this guy as my main holster guy. I've got a bunch of others, but the quality and craftsmanship is the best I've seen from this guy.

http://www.ubgholsters.com/iwb.htm

I've had one of his for going on 7 years now and it holds my firearm just like the first day I got it.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

bigspoon17 said:


> Check out Hybrid Carry Systems. He's a local guy out of Jay. He's working on onehttp://clipdraw.com/ttp://clipdraw.com/ttp://clipdraw.com/for my XDs right now.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/hybridcarry?fref=ts


Looks like a copy of a crossbreed supertuck. They are great holsters. I've got one and they work well and are comfortable. 

I use this about 90% of the time. It's very secure and there is nothing I've used that is as comfortable.

http://clipdraw.com/


----------

